# Analyze Greece!



## nickel (Jan 14, 2015)

Από συναδέλφους της εναλλακτικής αριστερής πληροφόρησης πήραμε το παρακάτω:



*analyze Greece!*

ένα νέο σάιτ εναλλακτικής αριστερής πληροφόρησης για την Ελλάδα στα αγγλικά


Φίλες και φίλοι,

Με μεγάλη χαρά σας παρουσιάζουμε ένα καινούργιο διαδικτυακό εγχείρημα, το analyze Greece! 
ένα σάιτ με κείμενα μεταφρασμένα στα αγγλικά (αλλά και φωτογραφίες, βίντεο κ.ο.κ). Όπως θα δείτε, πρόκειται για κείμενα γραμμένα από κριτική, αριστερή και κινηματική σκοπιά. Επίκεντρο αυτής της νέας προσπάθειας είναι τα «Ενθέματα» της Αυγής και το RedNotebook.

Η έμφαση είναι στην ανάλυση, την τεκμηρίωση και τον σχολιασμό. Σκοπός μας είναι να δημιουργήσουμε έναν έγκυρο ανεξάρτητο κόμβο εναλλακτικής ενημέρωσης στα αγγλικά για την Ελλάδα, ούτως ΄ώστε να έρθουμε σε επαφή με συλλογικότητες, κινήματα, αγωνιστές, διανοούμενους, έντυπα, δημοσιογράφους κ.λ.π., ανά τον κόσμο. Επίσης, να μπορούμε να αναδεικνύουμε σημαντικά γεγονότα και δ) να συντονιστούμε με όποια άλλα ανάλογα εγχειρήματα υπάρχουν ήδη.

Θέλουμε τη βοήθειά σας, ώστε το εγχείρημα να γίνει όσο το δυνατόν πιο γνωστό, στην Ελλάδα και κυρίως στο εξωτερικό. Θέλουμε λοιπόν, αν βέβαια σας αρέσει η σελίδα και βρίσκετε νόημα

α) Να τη γνωστοποιήσετε στους (Έλληνες και κυρίως ξένους) φίλους σας. [επισυνάπτoυμε ένα μικρό κειμενάκι στα αγγλικά]

β) Γνωστοποιώντας το στο facebook (με share, like στη σελίδα και στα κείμενα, comments) και στο τουίτερ.

Στο analyze Greece έχουμε οργανώσει, προς το παρόν, την ύλη σε τέσσερις φακέλους (Εlections 2015, Times of Crisis, Far Right, Solidarity-Resistance). Επίσης κάθε εβδομάδα θα παρουσιάζουμε το έργο ενός φωτογράφου με θέμα την Ελλάδα της κρίσης, μια φωτογραφία της επικαιρότητας, ενώ υπάρχει χωριστή ενότητα με εναλλακτικά εγχειρήματα. Επίσης, σταδιακά θα προστίθενται φάκελοι. Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν αναρτηθεί κείμενα του Μίκαελ Λεβύ, του Κώστα Δουζίνα, του Άαμιρ Μούφτι, της Νένης Πανουργιά, του Δημήτρη Ψαρρά, του Τάκη Ζώτου, της Ευγενίας Κουνιάκη, του Θανάση Καμπαγιάννη, του Δημήτρη Χριστόπουλου, του Νίκου Γιαννόπουλου, της Όλγας Λαφαζάνη, του Γιάννη Μαυρή, της Νοέλιν Μπλάκγουελ, του Ζερόμ Ρόος, της Κάισα Έκις Έκμαν, του Μάρκου Βογιατζόγλου, των Μ & Μ, της Έλλης Σιαπκίδου, του Θοδωρή Σδούκου, της Έλενας Παπαδοπούλου, του Μάνου Αυγερίδη, του Γιάννη Μάργαρη, ενώ θα ακολουθήσουν, τις επόμενες μέρες, κείμενα του Αντώνη Λιάκου, του Λεωνίδα Βατικιώτη, του Zeese Papanikolas, της Δέσποινας Μπίρη, του Πολυμέρη Βόγλη, του Δημήτρη Παπανικολάου, της Παναγιώτας Γούναρη κ.ά.

Σχόλια και παρατηρήσεις παραπάνω από ευπρόσδεκτα, βέβαια!

Δείτε εδώ τα στοιχεία της σελίδας:

www.analyzegreece.com

www.analyzegreece.gr

facebook: Analyze Greece

twitter: @analyzeGreece

e-mail επικοινωνίας: [email protected]



*Analyze Greece!* reports to English-language readers from the frontline of a crisis. 

Bringing urgent texts – written, oral or visual – to the attention of people across the world, it circumvents the politics of the mainstream media and shares stories of living, coping and struggling through the Greek crisis and beyond. Analyze Greece exists to fill a gap; to provide a link between Greek social movements and the people of the world.
_Analyze Greece!_ is a joint project of _Enthemata_ and _Red Notebook_. 

_Enthemata_ is the Sunday supplement of _Avgi_ –the daily newspaper of the Greek Left– devoted to critical analysis and political debate.

_Red Notebook_ is a leading website of the Greek Left offering analysis and commentary on contemporary events.


----------



## SBE (Jan 14, 2015)

Χωρίς να κρίνω συγκεκριμένα αυτή τη πρωτοβουλία, τα σάιτ που παρουσιάζουν ειδήσεις από αριστερή ιδεολογική σκοπιά στην Ελλάδα μου φαίνεται ότι είναι σχεδόν όσα και τα σάιτ που παρουσιάζουν ειδήσεις από την σκοπιά των τρολ και των ράδιο-αρβύλα. Η καινοτομία θα είναι να φτιάξει κανείς ένα σάιτ που να παρουσιάζει ειδήσεις από δεξιά σκοπιά.


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά είδα ότι θα έχει και σκακιστική στήλη...


----------

